# Bear saw a Bear!!!



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

This past weekend I took Bear hiking in one of our many open space trails. 
We were hiking late afternoon when all of a sudden Bear froze and all the hairs on his back went up. I saw something moving in some trees in the distance and saw a big black object moving. I also froze and realized that it was a bear. We waited a few minutes and it moved on (thankfully)!

I'm really lucky that Bear does not react too much when we encounter wildlife, we see deer and coyote all the time and he never barks. The only thing that he does *want* to chase are the rabbits and praire dogs, but if I tell him "leave it" he will back down. I also keep Bear on a lead beccause I still don't trust his recall yet.

The Bears here have gotten kind of aggressive, just last week a black bear get a hold of someone's pygmy goat and ate it 

I know what they tell you to do when you encounter Bears or Mountain Lions out in the wild, but I'm not really sure what I should do when I have my dog with me. If Bear would have started barking at the Bear what should I have done?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG ... I would have had a heart attack! I'm so lucky that all I've ever run into is deer, porcupines and skunks ... and the odd harmless snake. 

All I know about seeing a bear? Make sure you can run faster than the person you're with ... so you would have lost because Bear can outrun you (had he chosen to run too) ... so next time, bring someone you can run faster than!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Great training c: I wish my two wouldn't chase rabbits and squirrels.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Kyleigh, you're joking, right? 

If your dog will recall, and is off-leash, then you call him immediately back and stand your ground, or back slowly away, IF the bear isn't moving. If the bear begins to move, stay still. Do not talk or move. If the bear starts to charge you, most of the time they're bluffing, and you can try to bluff back, but this is asking for trouble. 

The best solution is to get and CARRY bear spray. If the bear begins to move towards you, use the bear spray. 

If the dog isn't reliable on recall, use a long line. The dog will lose the battle. Bears can run at speeds of 35 mph, and will outsprint even a dog.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> Great training c: I wish my two wouldn't chase rabbits and squirrels.


Hahaha, Bear will only "leave it" because he's still attached to me and there's nothing he can do about it, lol!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Bear GSD said:


> Hahaha, Bear will only "leave it" because he's still attached to me and there's nothing he can do about it, lol!


Oh! Bear is on leash?!? lol. That's how I do things to


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> Kyleigh, you're joking, right?
> 
> If your dog will recall, and is off-leash, then you call him immediately back and stand your ground, or back slowly away, IF the bear isn't moving. If the bear begins to move, stay still. Do not talk or move. If the bear starts to charge you, most of the time they're bluffing, and you can try to bluff back, but this is asking for trouble.
> 
> ...


YUP! Honestly, I'd probably just die right there! 

Legally, we can't carry bear spray where I live ... so I'll just leave the bears to the brave people, and continue to take on the much tamer wildlife where I live!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> Kyleigh, you're joking, right?
> 
> If your dog will recall, and is off-leash, then you call him immediately back and stand your ground, or back slowly away, IF the bear isn't moving. If the bear begins to move, stay still. Do not talk or move. If the bear starts to charge you, most of the time they're bluffing, and you can try to bluff back, but this is asking for trouble.
> 
> ...


I use a long line on hikes because Bear is not reliable on recall, but what should I do if the Bear starts to charge me and my dog? Do I release the dog and take my chances or do I still hold my ground? I would think that at some point if the Bear is threatening us, Bear (mine) will start to bark and fuss.
Also does this also apply to mountain lions, because they are every bit as prevalent in my area as well. Does Bear spray work on mountain lions too?

I guess I'm going to have to get some bear spray and be very careful with my surroundings.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

I have heard that a bear will not mess with a dog growling and standing its ground. I would never test that theory, but I have heard that. Also depends what kind of bear - black bear will usually sprint like a scared cat when surprised and are at a distance, operative word being surprised so if you see one further away clap and shout and they have always run away from me. For grizzlies just act like Tim Treadwell! Okay I am joking do not mess with a grizzly...

I have my dog wear a bear bell when we are hiking in bear country, or in the early mornings and dusk, it keeps away more than bears. I really suggest that, and a revolver. I wouldn't ever release the dog and "take chances" if it charges, because those chances always means one of you will lose. Stand your ground and make a fuss at the bear and tell him to go away, your dog will do the same, and bear spray is the last ditch effort, yes it will work on mountain lions - if it'll stop a bear it will stop nearly anything - but those are ambushers so you won't see it coming at you until it is too late, you need to seriously keep your eyes peeled for those.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

jae said:


> I have heard that a bear will not mess with a dog growling and standing its ground. I would never test that theory, but I have heard that. Also depends what kind of bear - black bear will usually sprint like a scared cat when surprised, operative word being surprised. For grizzlies just act like Tim Treadwell! Okay I am joking do not mess with a grizzly...
> 
> I have my dog wear a bear bell when we are hiking in bear country, or in the early mornings and dusk, it keeps away more than bears. I really suggest that, and a revolver. I wouldn't ever release the dog and "take chances" if it charges, because those chances always means one of you will lose. Stand your ground and make a fuss at the bear and tell him to go away, your dog will do the same, and bear spray is the last ditch effort.


I forgt about Bear bells. Will that work in the case of mountain lions as well? Yeah, no Grizzly's here in my neck of the woods (thankfully)


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Heh. I grew up in Montana, and we have bears here where I live now. Also cougar. DH and I saw one last spring in fact. 

Bear bells are not effective. Sorry, but it's true. A bear's hearing is only as good as a humans. Their sense of smell is the one they rely on. In fact, bear bells can act in reverse if a bear has had an aggressive encounter with a dog. A bear could give a rat's a** about a dog, trust me. If they're not in the mood for an encounter, that's different. Please, please carry bear spray. Kyleigh, the Canadian "forest service" (I know that's not what it's called) has an EXCELLENT comprehensive webpage on bear and bear encounters. They DO advise bear spray, so I'm not sure why it's illegal where you are?  I'll find the link later and post. Please please get bear spray--if the bear charges you, use it. If he's just ambling a little toward you, likely he's wanting to get a better smell. Their eyesight isn't any better than ours either, so they use their nose mostly. I would stand my ground and not move if that were the case. I've done this, although not lately. 

Bear, cougar come from behind. There's not much you can do, just stand your ground with them FOR SURE. You make yourself as big as you possibly can. Cats recognize upright human posture and will back down USUALLY. Dogs, on the other hand, they view as prey. You just have to make lots of noise and try to avoid running. For sure fight back against a cougar. Bears, it's hard to say. So many different possiblitites, but bear spray is by far the most recommended and effective tool. Even my grizzled 82 year old dad, who was born and bred Montana mountain boy, takes bear spray now.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> Heh. I grew up in Montana, and we have bears here where I live now. Also cougar. DH and I saw one last spring in fact.
> 
> Bear bells are not effective. Sorry, but it's true. A bear's hearing is only as good as a humans. Their sense of smell is the one they rely on. In fact, bear bells can act in reverse if a bear has had an aggressive encounter with a dog. A bear could give a rat's a** about a dog, trust me. If they're not in the mood for an encounter, that's different. Please, please carry bear spray. Kyleigh, the Canadian "forest service" (I know that's not what it's called) has an EXCELLENT comprehensive webpage on bear and bear encounters. They DO advise bear spray, so I'm not sure why it's illegal where you are?  I'll find the link later and post. Please please get bear spray--if the bear charges you, use it. If he's just ambling a little toward you, likely he's wanting to get a better smell. Their eyesight isn't any better than ours either, so they use their nose mostly. I would stand my ground and not move if that were the case. I've done this, although not lately.
> 
> Bear, cougar come from behind. There's not much you can do, just stand your ground with them FOR SURE. You make yourself as big as you possibly can. Cats recognize upright human posture and will back down USUALLY. Dogs, on the other hand, they view as prey. You just have to make lots of noise and try to avoid running. For sure fight back against a cougar. Bears, it's hard to say. So many different possiblitites, but bear spray is by far the most recommended and effective tool. Even my grizzled 82 year old dad, who was born and bred Montana mountain boy, takes bear spray now.


Thanks Rocketdog, I will make sure to pick some ASAP. BTW, I love Rocket's new avatar pic....he's one of my favs :wub:


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> Heh. I grew up in Montana, and we have bears here where I live now. Also cougar. DH and I saw one last spring in fact.
> 
> Bear bells are not effective. Sorry, but it's true. A bear's hearing is only as good as a humans. Their sense of smell is the one they rely on. In fact, bear bells can act in reverse if a bear has had an aggressive encounter with a dog. A bear could give a rat's a** about a dog, trust me. If they're not in the mood for an encounter, that's different. Please, please carry bear spray. Kyleigh, the Canadian "forest service" (I know that's not what it's called) has an EXCELLENT comprehensive webpage on bear and bear encounters. They DO advise bear spray, so I'm not sure why it's illegal where you are?  I'll find the link later and post. Please please get bear spray--if the bear charges you, use it. If he's just ambling a little toward you, likely he's wanting to get a better smell. Their eyesight isn't any better than ours either, so they use their nose mostly. I would stand my ground and not move if that were the case. I've done this, although not lately.
> 
> Bear, cougar come from behind. There's not much you can do, just stand your ground with them FOR SURE. You make yourself as big as you possibly can. Cats recognize upright human posture and will back down USUALLY. Dogs, on the other hand, they view as prey. You just have to make lots of noise and try to avoid running. For sure fight back against a cougar. Bears, it's hard to say. So many different possiblitites, but bear spray is by far the most recommended and effective tool. Even my grizzled 82 year old dad, who was born and bred Montana mountain boy, takes bear spray now.


You're right about a bear senses, but the point is to surprise the bear so they can hear you well before they see you, the LAST THING you want is to surprise a bear by walking into it!

Sorry, I edited my post too much below :shocked: now it's just ramblings


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

That is incredibly scary to me!!  I think I'd be carrying a shotgun with me. Seriously. Or not going out in the woods.  I wouldn't drop your lead unless you know your dog will take off running away to safety. However, if he's barking...and making the situation worse, I dunno. That's where the shotgun comes to mind. I applaud those of you who live and hike in these areas. I'd have peed myself in that situation for sure! Thankfully your boy isn't a barker. He could have gotten you into hot water, I think! :shocked:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

*Backcountry and Trail Precautions*


Don't surprise bears. If you're hiking, make your presence known. Make noise by talking loudly, singing, or wearing a bell.
If you can, travel with a group. Groups are noisier and easier for bears to detect.
Keep in mind that bears tend to be more active at dawn and dusk so plan your hikes accordingly.
Stay on marked trails and obey the regulations of the area you're hiking/camping in.
If you're hiking in bear country, keep an eye out for tracks, scat, digs, and trees that bears have rubbed.
Leave your dog at home!
*If You Encounter a Bear…*


Remain calm and avoid sudden movements.
Give the bear plenty of room, allowing it to continue its activities undisturbed. If it changes its behavior, you're too close so back away.
If you see a bear but the bear doesn't see you, detour quickly and quietly.
If a bear spots you, try to get its attention while it is still farther away. You want it to know you're human so talk in a normal voice and waive your arms.
Remember that a standing bear is not always a sign of aggression. Many times, bears will stand to get a better view.
Throw something onto the ground (like your camera) if the bear pursues you, as it may be distracted by this and allow you to escape.
Never feed or throw food to a bear.
*If a Bear Charges…*


Remember that many bears charge as a bluff. They may run, then veer off or stop abruptly. Stand your ground until the bear stops, then slowly back away.
Never run from a bear! They will chase you and bears can run faster than 30 mph.
Don't run towards or climb a tree. Black bears and some grizzlies can climb trees, and many bear will be provoked to chase you if they see you climbing.
If you have pepper spray, be sure that you have trained with it before using it during an attack.
Rats - I didn't copy the URL...


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Jag said:


> That is incredibly scary to me!!  I think I'd be carrying a shotgun with me. Seriously. Or not going out in the woods.  I wouldn't drop your lead unless you know your dog will take off running away to safety. However, if he's barking...and making the situation worse, I dunno. That's where the shotgun comes to mind. I applaud those of you who live and hike in these areas. I'd have peed myself in that situation for sure! Thankfully your boy isn't a barker. He could have gotten you into hot water, I think! :shocked:


Yeah, it was pretty intense for a few minutes, ironically I wasn't that concerned that it was a bear, they are pretty commonplace around here, it's the mountain lions that would scare the bejeezus out of me.
Although the report about the Bear eating a pygmy goat was a little sad.

I guess I'll be getting Bear bells (for my Bear, hahaha) and Bear spray as well.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Well right there we'd have been dead I guess.  If I'd had food, I've have thrown it thinking it would distract the bear to allow us to get away. Interesting topic! Didn't know they could run that fast, either. Now I'm really freaked out.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

If you go to forest service website, including Canadian ones, you'll find that Bearbells are not effective and often have the opposite effect. No one I know that lives or hikes in serious their country on a regular basis uses bearbells. Plus they often give people a false sense of security. The best thing to do when you're hiking is be loud and yes we do carry a gun.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Lilie, I will commit all of this info to memory...and not hike so late in the day again!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> If you go to forest service website, including Canadian ones, you'll find that Bearbells are not effective and often have the opposite effect. No one I know that lives or hikes in serious their country on a regular basis uses bearbells. Plus they often give people a false sense of security. The best thing to do when you're hiking is be loud and yes we do carry a gun.


What caliber gun would be effective on a bear or any large animal for that matter? It's not like I'm going hiking with my shotgun, around here the people would attack me for that and not the animals.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> If you go to forest service website, including Canadian ones, you'll find that Bearbells are not effective and often have the opposite effect. No one I know that lives or hikes in serious their country on a regular basis uses bearbells. Plus they often give people a false sense of security. The best thing to do when you're hiking is be loud and yes we do carry a gun.


You know you may be right since they are so widely used, bears may associate the sound with humans, they certainly do that with gun shots. And yes, no one should have a sense of security with any thing less than an automatic weapon, In a pinch, a high powered pistol will do... Yet I still think it is way way better to have a bell than not having it at all, I don't expect my footsteps to scare a bear away, plus the dog all does the work in jingling the bells :laugh:. I also don't have the lung capacity to yodel for the entire hike but I am sure that would scare away sasquatch if he came across it  

I have this one, I always thought if I named my dog bear it would be perfect the logo is great! And the silencer is sweet.
Coghlan's Bear Bell With Magnetic Silencer, Survival Kits & Accessories | Campmor


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Rocket Dog, I just did some research and found this:

Canadian Criminal Law/Weapons - Wikibooks, open books for an open world

*Contents*


[hide] 

1 Weapon Defined
2 Prohibited Weapon
3 Restricted Weapon
4 Specific items
4.1 Pellet guns
4.2 Brass knuckles
4.3 Knife
4.4 Bear spray
4.5 Misc Items

I emailed my BIL who knows all about this stuff and he said it is illegal, unless I apply for it when I apply for my hunting license! (Which is so not going to happen LOL)


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a Smith & Wesson .45. Will that stop a bear? I doubt it. But it's better than nothing. And yes it's easier to hike with.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> If you go to forest service website, including Canadian ones, you'll find that Bearbells are not effective and often have the opposite effect. No one I know that lives or hikes in serious their country on a regular basis uses bearbells. Plus they often give people a false sense of security. *The best thing to do when you're hiking is be loud and yes we do carry a gun.*


Yep, we are good with Bear Spray here when used for the exact purpose it is designed (and not as a weapon). I sell it actually. Firearms are not permitted in many parks and trails. And never a handgun unfortunately. When I had my acreage, I hiked with my GSD and a 12 gauge


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Bear GSD said:


> Thanks Lilie, I will commit all of this info to memory...and not hike so late in the day again!


I've never been suprised by a bear, so I have no idea what the correct repsonse would be. I would think that it would be a difficult situation and there really isn't a right answer to keep you and your dog safe. It seems like what you did, was exactly the right thing and I congratulate you for working so hard on your dog's reactivity (or lack there of). It would seem like it kept you and your dog safe.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I think I need to do some research and find out if there are any bears where we're moving.  I'm hoping not. Too big of a chicken!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> I have a Smith & Wesson .45. Will that stop a bear? I doubt it. But it's better than nothing. And yes it's easier to hike with.


So I guess a 38 wouldn't be much of a deterrent. Bear's been to the firing range with my husband and did pretty well, although it was just him shooting. 
How do you go about desensitizing a dog to gunshots? Shotguns are a lot louder that handguns, if he does well with one, would he do well with the other? I was thinking about taking Bear to the place where my DH skeet shoots, we do have a new shotgun that I have not fired yet (I'm kind of chicken to)
We're not hunters so I doesn't really matter all that much, but it would be nice if the dog was fine with the sounds.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

2 years ago two cubs climbed a tree next our deck while the dogs were out. mama bear then climbed up on the deck. kyraa was the only one that listened to a recall. bear spray saved the day.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Kyleigh said:


> OMG ... I would have had a heart attack! I'm so lucky that all I've ever run into is deer, porcupines and skunks ... and the odd harmless snake.
> 
> All I know about seeing a bear? Make sure you can run faster than the person you're with ... so you would have lost because Bear can outrun you (had he chosen to run too) ... so next time, bring someone you can run faster than!


Well needed chuckle, a little humor does a body good. :laugh:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Kyleigh said:


> Rocket Dog, I just did some research and found this:
> 
> Canadian Criminal Law/Weapons - Wikibooks, open books for an open world
> 
> ...



Kyleigh, I would call one of the national parks up there and ask. It just seems so odd to me that they would prohibit bear spray for hikers! Here in Glacier, Yellowstone, Teton NP, or _any _of them, they not only strongly advise bear spray, they sell it! 

Anyhow, my DH and I just sing a few dumb songs every once in a while (think Brady Bunch and Gilligan's Island), and every 4-5 minutes he or I will let out a loud yell, stuff like that. We also talk quite a bit. We actually packed in to a well-populated lake (bear population, I mean) on the opening day of bear season and met several hunters who were there because last year there were 6 black bears there on that weekend, oops! Of course we saw none, but I truly think it's because we try to be loud and make our presence known.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Rocket Dog ... I PMd Frankie about this because I was getting confused (some days, it really doesn't take much!)

He provided me with the clarity that I was so obviously lacking! I'm right in that it is a prohibited weapon against people (d'uh!!! no kidding), BUT I can get it if I am going hiking / camping, and I don't need a permit. 

Living in the capital of the country with more laws and by-laws than people, I'm actually impressed that I could purchase it! 

Still, I don't need it, last I checked we didn't have too many bears in the city! And if i do see one, there's a nice long list of people that I would just invite over ... making sure the bear sees at least one of them!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> I have a Smith & Wesson .45. Will that stop a bear? I doubt it. But it's better than nothing. And yes it's easier to hike with.


only if you get a perfect heart shot. otherwise you will just make them mad.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Jag said:


> I think I need to do some research and find out if there are any bears where we're moving.  I'm hoping not. Too big of a chicken!


jag you will need to learn how to identify "bear scat". 
brown bear scat will often be the color of the local berry plants.

black bear will also have some berry and small animal fur mixed in.

grizzly bear scat will have all of the above along with some clothing, bear bells and will smell like pepper spray. hope this helps.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> jag you will need to learn how to identify "bear scat".
> brown bear scat will often be the color of the local berry plants.
> 
> black bear will also have some berry and small animal fur mixed in.
> ...


Hahaha! I had to laugh at this, although it's probably true up in Yellowstone. I know that they have had a few Grizzly Bear attacks on people the last few years.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Lmao


----------

